# Homemade mayo with a stick blender?



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Somebody mentioned making their own mayonnaise with a stick blender. I used to make my own with a regular blender, but the blender ended up out in the barn to grind flax seed for the horses.

Tell me how you do it. I assume you put the egg, salt, and other itsies in the jar and then slowly stream in the oil? Or do you put the oil in all at once and plunge the stick blender to get your emulsion?

How do you make your mayo, and do you have a favorite recipe?


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I add everything to a canning jar and plunge the stick blender in...it's awesome and fast!

I have a recipe around here somewhere, I'll find it. 
1 egg 
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp powdered mustard
dash of paprika
1 tsp vinegar or lemon juice
10 oz oil

I like to add different spices to the mayo, my favorite is Curry Powder!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh girl, that looks exactly like what I was thinking of! Thank you! 

Is it a pint jar?


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes, I use a pint jar.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

*high five*

Thanks, I'll give it a try this weekend!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

So glad to find this thread! I've been wanting to make mayo now that we have fresh eggs coming out our ears :cute:


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Egg, lots of dijon mustard, salt and pepper, a whole garlic clove, a splash of red wine vinegar, a bit of olive oil and plenty of salad oil. I usually drip in the oil at first and then splash in the rest....makes more than a pint. On the rare occasions when the mayonnaise fails to thicken, i simply break another egg into another clean jar and drip in the thin failed mayo while mixing...voila! works every time.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

a whole egg? or yolk only?


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Solarmom said:


> a whole egg? or yolk only?


I use a whole egg.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I just made some this morning! I was having trouble with runny mayonnaise when using our own eggs (never had this problem with store bought!), but I now use an immersion blender and this recipe:

2 whole eggs
3/4 - 1 teaspoon salt
3/4 - 1 teaspoon dry mustard
Dash of garlic powder
Dash of cayenne powder orTabasco sauce
Dash of ground pepper
1 tablespoon vinegar (white, cider, or lemon juice)
3/4 cup canola oil
3/4 cup peanut oil

Add all the ingredients to a jar, insert blender, and blend until mixture is thick. This generally takes less than a minute. And with home grown eggs, the mayo is a lovely creamy yellow color.

I don't use olive oil (although lots of people do) as I don't like its taste in mayonnaise.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

At an Herbalist forum I read a conversation about using Bacon Grease instead of veg oil for Mayo...all posters that tried it loved it!


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

marinemomtatt said:


> At an Herbalist forum I read a conversation about using Bacon Grease instead of veg oil for Mayo...all posters that tried it loved it!


wow, maybe i could use duck fat....did your recipe warm the fat til liquid or use it as is?


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

omg, it really does exist!
http://cavemanfood.blogspot.com/2009/04/bacon-mayonnaise.html


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

http://www.seriouseats.com/2009/10/...-mayos-bacon-lamb-duck-beef-fats-science.html


----------



## TacticalTrout (Jan 7, 2010)

How long do you keep your homemade mayo?


----------



## TacticalTrout (Jan 7, 2010)

Well...In an effort to find out how long homemade mayo is good I broke out the trusty search engine and enlightened myself with more information than I needed  There were answers all over the board, some even suggested that you use it the day you made it and pitch the remainder:shrug: The most common answer, though, seems to be about a week. I checked out Alton Brown from the Food Network on youtube. What can I say...I like the guy and he hits on the science side of things to help explain.

Part 1 and 2 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bKya9uMHYs[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gtTWkyIu3A[/ame]

Now I know that some of y'all are on dialup and that 2 ten minute youtube episodes are probably not worth the hours of downloading. He shares a basic recipe using a whisk and later shares a larger recipe using a food processor. He hints on some variations and some ways to finish it out as sauce or dressing. One of the most interesting things that I got out of the videos is that he leaves his on the counter (room temp) for 4 - 12 hours after making it as the acids of the mayonnaise work better to kill any potential salmonella bugs at room temperature as opposed to refrigeration which simply inhibits growth. I am stating this because I know that some folks today are hesitant in using raw eggs in a food product that is not going to be cooked. As for me...I grew up licking the cake batter and cookie dough off of the beaters, spoons and bowls in my grandmas kitchen and continue that practice today in my own kitchen. He does say, though, to use it or lose it within a week which, again, seems to be the sum of most answers.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

If it lasts that long, we keep ours up to 2 weeks in the refrigerator with no problems. Interesting thought about keeping it out for a while after making it -- I may have to do that.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I so love the flavor of homemade Mayo, it has more depth and it's fun to experiment with oils and spices.
I'm gonna check out those links...Thanks !!


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

Ooh, this is something I've always wanted to try, but never seem to remember (my list of must-tries is pretty long). Thanks for the reminder and the recipes!


----------

